# Digit the walking robot to help with SDC deliveries



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/22/the-walking-robot-that-could-soon-be-delivering-your-packages.html
*The robot known as Digit, designed and built by Agility Robotics, walks upright and can carry packages weighing up to 40 pounds.

Ford and Agility Robotics are still researching exactly how Digit would work with the autonomous vehicles.*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

watch digit run through a few senators kids as he walks over mom's roses

thats a lot safer than the human driver getting out of the car and setting the package on the doorstep


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Fed ex going to be losing some business.
If you are a owner of fed ex ground, this can hurt you 10 years down the line .... drone delivery next .


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> Fed ex going to be losing some business.
> If you are a owner of fed ex ground, this can hurt you 10 years down the line .... drone delivery next .


Fedex is aware of the paradigm shift coming their way. Everyone is. Well, except for maybe Uber drivers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Those robots are going to be really easy to Mug.

I mean the stick figure guy?

Just pluck the box out of it's arms, the fedex one just follow it to the door and steal the package after it moves away and follow it to the next door and repeat.

Porch Pirate?

Porch genius...

Also... there's going to be a great deal that are going to get damaged for the sole purpose of robbing them.

$5,000 robot... trashed to steal a $50 order...


And it will be a victim-less crime.

It will be the "porch Pirate" Phenomenon times 50...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Those robots are going to be really easy to Mug.
> 
> I mean the stick figure guy?
> 
> ...


Does that robot really only cost $5000??!!


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

I have a friend who used to deliver for fedex contractors working60+ hrs a week making less than 900 a week .
There is just no need for these things with the low compensation already born paid to the delivery boys.

They’d pay more in maintenance as well as paying someone to guard them.


----------

